# TiVo HD - Lifetime Service and Wi-Fi Adapter for sale



## propeciakid (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I wanted to let people know that I put my TiVo HD DVR with lifetime and wireless adapter up for auction on eBay. Search for item 111028868787 for pictures and details. For auction or buy-it-now. Thanks.

Starting Sunday March 10 for 7 day auction.


----------

